# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Mehmet Okur çıldırdı!

## bozok

*Ne yaptın Memo!*

*13.01.2009 / MİLLİYET*




*Amerikan Profesyonel Basketbol Ligi’nde (NBA) Utah Jazz, sahasında Indiana Pacers’ı 120-113 ile geçerken, Mehmet Okur 43 sayıyla kariyer rekoru kırdı.*

Energy Solutions Arena’da 19 bin 911 kişinin izlediği maça ilk 5’te başlayıp, 40 dakika sahada kalan Okur, 4 kez denediği 3 sayılık atışların 3’ünde başarılı olurken, 15 kez denediği 2 sayılık atışların da 10’unu skora ekledi. 15 kez geldiği faul çizgisinden de 14 isabetle ayrılan Okur, karşılaşmada 43 sayı, 9 ribaunt ve 3 asist üreterek, kariyer rekoruna imza attı.

NBA’deki yedinci sezonunu geçiren milli basketbolcunun eski rekoru, 15 Ocak 2007’de Washington Wizards’a karşı ürettiği 38 sayı idi.

Mehmet Okur, Utah Jazz’ın lige katıldığı 1974-1975 sezonundan bu yana, 40 ve üzerinde sayı üreten ilk pivot olarak da tarihe geçti.

Jazz’da Andrei Kirilenko ve Deron Williams da 23’er sayı kaydetti.

Pacers’da ise Danny Granger’ın 30 sayı ve 7 asistlik performansı ile Mike Dunleavy’nin 20 sayı ve 7 ribaundu yenilginin önüne geçemedi.

Karşılıklı basketlerle başlayan maçın ilk çeyreği, Jazz’ın 36-32 üstünlüğüyle sona ererken, devre de bu takımın 70-63 lehine tamamlandı. Karşılaşmanın 3. periyodunu da 96-87 önde bitiren Jazz, sahadan da 120-113 galip ayrılmayı başardı.

Ligde alınan diğer sonuçlar şöyle:

Washington Wizards - Milwaukee Bucks: 91-97
Boston Celtics - Toronto Raptors: 115-109 (Uzatmada)
New Jersey Nets - Oklahoma City Thunder: 103-99 (Uzatmada)
New Orleans Hornets - New York Knicks: 95-101
Chicago Bulls - Portland Trail Blazers: 95-109
Lige, TSİ yarın sabaha karşı yapılacak 7 maçla devam edilecek.

*MEHMET OKUR’UN MüTHİş BAşARISI MACARİSTAN MEDYASINDA*
NBA’da Utah Jazz’da forma giyen Mehmet Okur’un, son maçta Indiana Pacers potasına attığı 43 sayı ile kariyer rekoru kırması Macaristan medyasında günün konusu oldu.

Bilhassa ülkedeki spor medyası Mehmet Okur’un başarısını,* "Türk basketbolcu Mehmet Okur kariyerinin sayı rekorunu kırdı"* başlığıyla duyururken,* "Utah Jazz, Mehmet Okur’la kazandı"* başlığı da kullanıldı.

Macaristan’ın tek günlük spor gazetesi Nemzetisport,* "NBA... Utah Jazz, Mehmet Okur’un 43 sayısıyla kazandı"* başlığı altındaki haberinde,* "Utah Jazz, rakibi İndiana Pacers’i Okur’un müthiş oyunuyla yenebildi"* değerlendirmesini yaptı.

Macaristan’da televizyonlar ve radyoların neredeyse tümü Mehmet Okur’un 43 sayısıyla takımını galibiyete taşıdığını bildirerek, Türk basketbolcuya övgüler yağdırdı.

...

----------

